# 24 Nov 05:  Pte Woodfield Killed, 4 Injured in Afghanistan



## MikeM (24 Nov 2005)

Was just watching some debating in the House of Commons on CBC when they cut to breaking news indicating 1 soldier has been killed and 4 other soldiers injured in what is being reported as a vehicle accident.

Couldn't find any articles online yet... more to follow.

My condolences to the families involved


----------



## McG (24 Nov 2005)

> Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
> Last Updated Thu, 24 Nov 2005 14:44:34 EST
> CBC News
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/11/24/afghan-death051124.html


----------



## Dissident (24 Nov 2005)

Was just watching the breaking news too.

RIP troop. Hope the other ones are only lightly injured.

Edit: It was a coyote that rolled over. The 4 other troop have not sustained life threatning injury.

Re-edit: 2bn of RCR. No names. I hate it when they do that. Next of kin have been notified though.


----------



## PteCamp (24 Nov 2005)

I hope we get more information soon...

RIP our friend..


----------



## scm77 (24 Nov 2005)

*RIP*


----------



## canuck101 (24 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## enfield (24 Nov 2005)

RIP.


----------



## Dissident (24 Nov 2005)

Pte Woodfield, 24, from Victoria BC.







My condolences to all that knew him.


----------



## extanker (24 Nov 2005)

My heartfelt condolances to the family and comrades of this fallen soldier...
Prayers for the injured..
And to our comrade...God Speed!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Nov 2005)

All involved in the accident are from 2RCR here in Gagetown.

My truely heartfelt condolences to the friends and families of all injured and the one soul who lost his life.

The unit and entire base stand in support.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 Nov 2005)

RIP and speedy recovery for every one else


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Nov 2005)

Here is the latest from CBC: 
Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan 
Last Updated Thu, 24 Nov 2005 15:52:21 EST 
CBC News 
One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were injured when their vehicle rolled over in Afghanistan, the Department of Defence said on Thursday. 


INDEPTH: Afghanistan 

The deceased soldier has been identified as Brian Scott Woodfield, 24, from Victoria, British Columbia. 

The injured soldiers are: 


Sgt. Tony Nelson MacIvor, 31- Fredericton, N.B. 
Cpl. James Edward MacDonald, 32 - Pembroke, Ont., 
Cpl. Shane Dean Jones,31 - White Rock, B.C. 
Pte. Paul Shaver - London, Ont. 
None received life-threatening injuries, but three are seriously injured. All were flown by U.S. military helicopter to a military hospital. 

All the soldiers were from the 2nd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment, based out of Gagetown, New Brunswick. 

The light armoured vehicle, called a LAV-III, rolled over at 6 p.m. local time, about 45 kilometres northeast of the southern city of Kandahar, near the village of Laghman. 

Military officials say there is no indication of any explosions and call it a single-vehicle road accident


----------



## Jungle (24 Nov 2005)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Pte Woodfield, 24, from Victoria BC.


RIP


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Nov 2005)

Holy Sh!t, that really hits home. Cpl. Shane Dean Jones,31, of   White Rock, B.C. is from my home town. Its a small community of 18 000. They've never had anything happen like this. My thoughts and prayers to those soldiers and their families. I think I'll make a special trip to the national war monument tonight for a few thoughts.


----------



## Cansky (24 Nov 2005)

The troops from 2 RCR were due home in the next 2 weeks.  RIP.


----------



## Prophet (24 Nov 2005)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Pte Woodfield, 24, from Victoria BC.



RIP


----------



## pte. Massecar (24 Nov 2005)

Truly a tradgety RIP troop. Even people, such as myself, who never knew thee, remember your ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Nov 2005)

RIP Brian Scott Woodfield.     You gave every thing you could to this country. To the Woodfield family, my condolences to you all.


----------



## The Gues-|- (24 Nov 2005)




----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2005)

Photos of the Dead, and the Injured....

http://tinyurl.com/a5wnv

Some of the media...

http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/051124/n1124109A.html
http://www.cbc.ca/nb/story/nb-soldierkilled20051124.html
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051124/soldier_afghanistan_051124/20051124?hub=TopStories
http://in.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=worldNews&storyID=2005-11-25T025144Z_01_NOOTR_RTRJONC_0_India-224994-1.xml&archived=False

CF Statement (on Combatcamera web page)
"One Canadian soldier was killed and four others injured when their Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV III) rolled over approximately 45 km northeast of Kandahar. The accident occurred around 6 p.m. local time (8:30 a.m. EST) on 24 November. The accident caused the death of 24-year-old Private Braun Scott Woodfield of Victoria, B.C., and serious injuries to Private Paul Schavo, 24,of London, Ont., Corporal Shane Dean Jones, 30, of Whiterock, B.C., and Sergeant Tony Nelson McIver, 31, of Fredericton, N.B. Corporal James Edward McDonald, 32, of Pembroke, Ont, was also hurt, but his injuries have been classified as non-life threatening. All four injured soldiers are receiving medical care at a coalition hospital at Kandahar Airfield. The soldiers were conducting a vehicle-mounted patrol in the vicinity of   the village of Lagman when the incident occurred. All five soldiers were part of Task Force Kabul, which had recently shifted operations to the Kandahar area. The soldiers were from Golf Company, 2 Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment (2 RCR), stationed in Gagetown, N.B. "

Prime Minister's Statement
http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/news.asp?id=658

Condolences to the family of the dead, and hopes of speedy recovery to those injured and their families.


----------



## camochick (24 Nov 2005)

I believe his name is Braun not brian. RIP soldier.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Nov 2005)

My condolences to the family of Pvt Woodfield and to 2RCR. Hoping for a speedy recovery for those personnel inured.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Nov 2005)

Thoughts with Pte Woodfield's family, friends and fellow Royals.  Speedy and full recovery to the other soldiers.

Duey


----------



## JohnnySav (24 Nov 2005)

All of the CF feels the loss.

Lest We Forget.

R.I.P.


----------



## ErorZ (24 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## Zartan (24 Nov 2005)

RIP . May the injured recover quick and fully.


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2005)

RIP dude  

MM


----------



## westernarmymember (24 Nov 2005)

God's speed soldier.

To the injured, a speedy and full recovery.

Condolences and prayers for the families.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Nov 2005)

RIP Pte. Woodfield, your sacrifice will never be forgotten


----------



## Kunu (24 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## geo (24 Nov 2005)

At the going down
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Nov 2005)

RIP and condolences to the family.  Speedy recovery to his mates.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (24 Nov 2005)




----------



## 3rd Horseman (24 Nov 2005)

Stand Easy Soldier

To the injured speedy recovery.

*Sanctuary is as hard to find and as difficult to walk on as a razors edge*


----------



## nsmedicman (24 Nov 2005)




----------



## ggranatstein (24 Nov 2005)

My prayers are with them all (and with their families). Sgt. McIver - then mcpl, was one of my instructors on my BOTP(R) 3.5 years ago I believe...... It really hits home.

I hope they will all recover fully.. and soon.


----------



## AG (24 Nov 2005)

A sad day. Forever remembered, never forgotten.
His spirit will live on in the freedom we enjoy in this great country.
God bless.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (24 Nov 2005)

My prayers go out to the families and the wounded men,
RIP, you will never be forgotten
He is reported to be the 8th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan

UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Elisha (24 Nov 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with all the friends, families and fellow service members of these fallen and injured soldiers.  

Elisha


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Nov 2005)

Always shitty to hear. My sympathies to the family, and his unit, and a speedy recovery to the others.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2005)

http://www.legion.ca/asp/music/LastPost.WAV

AT THE GOING DOWN OF THE SUN
AND IN THE MORNING,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM

 RIP Pte. Woodfield    



CHIMO!


----------



## Jimmy C (25 Nov 2005)

RIP Soldier, My condolences go out to the Woodfield family and the injured


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (25 Nov 2005)

RIP Soldier, you will never be forgotten, we will never forget.
My condolences go out the Woodfield family and the family of the injured.
To the injured, may you all have a speedy recovery.
God Speed to all.


Dan


----------



## joseph_almeida (25 Nov 2005)

Brother in Arms

    R.I.P.


----------



## Da_man (25 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Nov 2005)

RIP soldier.


----------



## Franko (25 Nov 2005)

A very somber day here in *FOB Lagman * in the town of *Qalat*.

Saw him around the camp from time to time....came as quite a shock last night after supper when it happened. 

My prayers are with his family....

Regards


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Nov 2005)

RIP Pte Woodman

Speedy recovery to everyone else.


----------



## pbi (25 Nov 2005)

Pte Woodfield. God speed the recovery of the injured. All of us here at CFC are thinking about you and your families.


----------



## Springroll (25 Nov 2005)

OMG, that is a friend of my sisters!! I don't watch the news so I didn't hear about it until now. This is so sad.

RIP Braun, you will be truly missed by all who knew you!!  :'(

To the others, 

I hope you recover swiftly.


----------



## BetterThanTheBest (25 Nov 2005)

RIP   You will be remembered.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (25 Nov 2005)

RIP  

My prayers and condolences to the families, and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (25 Nov 2005)

Godspeed, troop.


----------



## Nicolas (25 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## 291er (25 Nov 2005)

RIP buddy......Pro Patria


----------



## Rubes (26 Nov 2005)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Nov 2005)

Catching up on my reading tonight and saw this article about Pvt Woodfield. Comments from readers raised the ire of Woodfields uncle. People should be sensitive to the feelings of the family in their time of mourning.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20051127.wafghan1127/BNStory/National/


----------



## Franko (2 Dec 2005)

Well, we had a memorial for Braun yesterday here in Kandahar....up by the RESI tents (for those of you who know this camp)

Very dignified service. The parade square was flanked by all A vehicles....cannons dropped for the service. The RCR flag was folded and given to the acting TFA Commander. This will be presented to Braun's family with a tape of the service.

It put a lump in everyone's throat....and there were moments of laughter as well, in regards to his attempted 'stash, which I saw a few times, mind you it was very faint.

We'll miss you Woody......

Regards


----------



## CdnArtyWife (2 Dec 2005)

The memorial service here in Gagetown was very touching. I am surprised to see the family so strong. I am glad to see them embrace the Regt the way they do. Braun's mom said something to the effect of "you will always be Braun's 'boys'...and you are my 'boys' now."

There is a tremendous amount of pride in Pte. Woodfield from his family and Regiment. I am very proud to be an Army wife today!

Pro Patria...Ubique!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Dec 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Catching up on my reading tonight and saw this article about Pvt Woodfield. Comments from readers raised the ire of Woodfields uncle. People should be sensitive to the feelings of the family in their time of mourning.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20051127.wafghan1127/BNStory/National/



What did Mr. Stubbs say?  I don't want to register for the Globe to read the whole thread.

A sergeant wrote in to the Calgary Sun; her letter published today basically complained that Pte Woodfield's story has been 'buried' on page 30 or so of the paper while the Grey Cup and military involvement there was on page 2 or 3.  I don't understand her concern;  I would expect a tragedy of this nature to resonate more strongly within the military community than in the civil community.   I think the sergeant did the Forces as a whole a disservice by voicing these kinds of concerns.  Demanding attention in that manner was unseemly.

I am glad to read that Pte Woodfield was properly and appropriately remembered both overseas and at home.


----------



## HADES 1962 (6 Dec 2005)

Found this while reading the national news portal at work today.
Interesting comment for a Canadian Mother.




PUBLICATION: 	The Windsor Star	
DATE: 	2005.12.06	
EDITION: 	Final	
SECTION: 	Editorial/Opinion	
PAGE: 	A7	
COLUMN: 	Letter of The Day	
BYLINE: 	Marianne Sabitz	
SOURCE: 	Windsor Star	


Officials insult a fallen soldier

As a proud Canadian, I am ashamed. As a military mother, I am appalled. 
On the day a fallen Canadian soldier was being brought home from Afghanistan to his final resting place in Canada, our prime minister and our governor general found it more important to be at the Grey Cup game in Vancouver.
This must have been a great source of comfort to Pte. Braun Woodfield's
Family, their son, my son, and all other sons and daughters of Canada join the military because they believe in Canada, and they want to serve their country, and they do so with great pride. They sign up knowing that they could die for their country, but this does not deter them. 
Canada has lost a fine soldier. The Woodfields have lost a beloved son. 
In my opinion, the passing of Pte. Woodfield is our nation's loss, and I believe it was the ultimate insult that neither Prime minister Paul Martin nor governor general Michaelle Jean the commander and chief of the Canadian Forces found it significant enough to be present at CFB Trenton when the plane carrying Pte. Woodfield home landed. 
My sympathies go out to the Woodfield family, and as always, my prayers are with our troops.


MARIANNE SABITZ


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2005)

I read that this morning
While I appreceate her opinion.... if she was a US Citzen living in the US, would she suggest that Dubya should be on hand at Andrews AFB every day to meet the continuous flow of coffins headed for Arlington National Cemetary? 
(mind you that's not a bad idea..... DOH!... forgot about Dick Chaney being out there - going from bad to worse)


----------



## CBH99 (6 Dec 2005)

I hear what your saying, but with all do respect - its not the same.

The US has bodies coming in every single day, due to the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The Canadian military has a body come in MAYBE once every 6 months to a year, respectively.

Considering the huge amount of politicians infesting Ottawa, SOMEONE could have been present when one of our fallen soldiers was being brought back home.  

(Was Mr. Graham even there?)


----------



## Armymedic (6 Dec 2005)

yes he was, as was discussed in this thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36838.0.html


----------



## McG (11 Dec 2005)

> Driver of armoured vehicle in fatal accident will not be charged
> The Canadian Press
> Published: The Edmonton Journal
> Friday, December 02, 2005
> ...


----------

